# New little haunter.



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Please welcome Kylee.
http://www.seastud.freewebspace4me.com


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

congratulations--nice web page for kylee


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Yes...congratulations!!! There will be a new little pumpkin this Halloween.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Congrats Wildcat...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

She's a little doll! Congratulations Mom, Dad and Big Brother.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

*Congrat's Wildcat!!! and Welcome, Kylee Baldwin*


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Congratulations! Welcome Kylee!

Big brother looks proud!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

aww how cute! Huge Congrats to ya!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Welcome Kylee!!!

Congratulations Wildcat and family. She's adorable.

So... since no one's asked yet... what's her costume going to be this year?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Not sure on the costume yet but we do have a lady bug costume that should fit.
Thanks for the replies. Mom and Kylee are home now and big brother is loving having a new little sis.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Awww, what a cutie! Congrat's to the whole family!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Congratulations. What a beautiful angel. - now try and get some sleep.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

congrats! I've got one of those... they're pretty fun!


----------

